# Oostende ab dem 10.07.08



## rheinfischer (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

kurze Frage, ist zufällig der ein oder andere Angelkollege im Zeitraum vom 10.07 bis etwa 27.07 an der belgischen Küste im Raum Oostende. 
Ich werde mit meiner Familie( Frau + 3 Töchter 3,5,8 Jahre) und meinem Angelboot nebst Angelausrüstung in der Gegend sein. 
Vielleicht  kann  man ja mal zusammen angeln gehen oder ein Bier trinken oder beides. Ich würde mich über antworten sehr freuen.

Bis denne 

Carsten


----------



## kof (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

hi carsten,

wir werden leider erst anfang september in belgien sein, sonst gerne!

goede vangsten,
marc


----------



## rheinfischer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Schade Marc.

Ist denn sonst niemand in der Nähe ? ;+


----------



## dipsy (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Moin Carsten,

sind vor Marc aber nach Dir in Oostende 33-34 KW
Schön Seezungen zanken.:g

Schreib hier mal wie es war wenn Ihr wieder zurück seid.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## rheinfischer (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Ebenfalls schade!:c
Aber wenn anscheinend kaum jemand da zu sein scheint, könnte ich ein paar Tipps fürs Bootangeln gut gebrauchen. 
Wer war denn schon mal da in der Nähe?
Ich bin für alles dankbar.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## rheinfischer (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

So, bin angekommen, Boot ist im Wasser und die Ruten sind gerüstet- Morgen gehts los.

@dipsy - Besten Dank !

Ich werde mal zu den nächsten Wracks schauen und auf Seebarsch und Platte versuchen, Makrelen sowieso, mein Traum währe so en Steinbutt - müßte doch möglich sein?

Bis dann,

Carsten


----------



## dipsy (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Moin,

Nicht dafür.
Laß mal hören wie es so läuft.

Gruß
Dipsy


----------



## marca (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Ist diese Seite schon bekannt?
Wenn ja;ignorieren.
Wenn nicht,ist es bestimmt eine gute Hilfe für die "belgischen Wrackangler".
www.vlaamsehydrografie.be/wrakken/
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr,wo ich die her habe,hoffentlich nicht aus dem AnglerBoard.


----------



## Gohann (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Hallo Carsten!
Wie stehen Die Aktien? Im Moment wirst Du ja eher an Land sein. Habe gerade mal auf www.jonathan.be den Wetterbericht angeschaut. Sieht nicht so rosig aus mit dem Wind. Am Donnerstag sind 3-4 bft angesagt. Da müsste doch was gehen. Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung die Kwintebank empfehlen. Wir haben dort schöne Plattfische gefangen. Unter anderem gute Seezungen. Die Zeit müsste dafür noch gut sein. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, liegen auch einige Wracks in der Nähe. Makrelen müssten auch drin sein. Nur Steinbutt wäre ein absuluter Glücksfall.

Gruss Gohann.


----------



## rheinfischer (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Hallo allerseits,

danke marca und Gohann für die tollen Tipps.

Ich habe mittlerweile festgestellt das ich wohl ein verwöhnter Irland - Angler bin. Mal soeben mit dem Boot raus Angel ins Wasser schnell ein paar Makrelen gefangen, diese als Köder verwendet um dann einige größere Schuppenträger zu verhaften läuft hier irgendwie nicht.:c
Nun gut.- Dann wollen wir mal anfangen zu kämpfen. Wenn Morgen das Wetter mitspielt werde ich mich bewaffnet mit entsprechenden Ködern nochmal rausbewegen. 

Zu den Steinbuts - Alle was ich bisher gelesen bzw.erfahren habe, dann wäre ein Steinbut reiner Zufall. Hat denn schon mal jemand in der Region versucht gezielt auf ihn zu angeln. Unterscheidet sich ja schon vom normalen Plattfisch hinsichtlich Köder und Aufenthaltsort .-oder? Außerdem gibt es ihn auf der anderen Seite der Meerenge anscheinend in ordentlicher Population, warum nicht hier?

So werd mir jetzt ein wenig Mut und Zuversicht antrinken,  anschließend  vom unmöglich Steinbut Träumen und Morgen voll motiviert ins Boot hüpfen.

Gruß 

Carsten


----------



## Gohann (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Hallo Rheinfischer!

Wie war es? Konntest Du raus fahren? Heute sah der Wetterbericht nicht so rosig aus wie am Montag. Makrelen kannstDu ja auch fangen, wenn der Wind gegen Abend etwas nachlässt und Du ein halbes Stündchen  raus fährst. Weiter weg stehen sie meist nicht.Wenn der Wind nicht gerade genau aufs Land steht, kannst Du auch bei 4-5 Bft. Richtung Zeebrugge fahren. Die Sandbänke dort sind gut für Seezungen. 
Gruss Gohann.|wavey:


----------



## tom2 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

N´abend erst mal ! Hallo Carsten war in Oostende der Staket "die Mole" begehbar wir wollten vom 17 bis zum 21.09 hin ? Gruß Tom


----------



## rheinfischer (1. August 2008)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

So, bin wieder zurück#h

Mein Resümee :
Nächstes Jahr geht´s wieder ins St´Patric - Land!:l

Leider konnte ich aus diversen Gründen nur 4 mal zum angeln raus. Meistens war es zu windig.
Zugegeben, ich war das erste mal auf der Nordsee unterwegs und strotze nicht gerade vor Revierkenntnis. Aber sooo rein gar nichts(außer zwei Wittlingen ca. 8&15 cm) ist bei mir noch nie vorgekommen. Während der effektiv  ca 25 Angelstunden habe ich so einiges ausprobiert Nachläufer, Kralle, Watti, Zager, Fischfetzen, Krabbe,  komplettes Künstköderarsenal und zum Schluss das Krabbennetz am Strand(war eigentlich am erfolgreichsten). 
Naja vielleicht brauche halt nur mal einen guten Guide wer weiß?;+

Ansonsten gibt es angeltechnisch nicht viel zu berichten - Ich danke dennoch allen für die Tipps.

So long
Carsten

P.S.: Ach so, Tom, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen ich war nur mit dem Boot von Blankenberge aus raus. Sorry#c


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Moin zusammen, ich möchte diesen Tröt mal wieder beleben. Ich fahre über Pfingsten nach de Haan, gibt es dort vielleicht die Möglichkeit mit der Spinnrute auf Wolfsbarsch zu angeln? Oder "irgendwas" im Hafen Zeebrugge?
Brandungsangeln kann ich leider nicht machen, da schlicht und einfach die Ausrüstung fehlt. Ich könnte maximal mit schweren(180 Gr.) Feederruten dienen........

Ich würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen!

VG Martin


----------



## tom2 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Damit kanste in Oostende von der Pier dein glück versuchen.
Es geht aber auch noch einfacher lol.
https://vimeo.com/110675299?utm_source=email&utm_medium=clip-transcode_complete-finished-20120100&utm_campaign=7701&emahttps%3A%2F%2Fvimeo.com%2F110675299%3Futm_source=email&utm_medium=clip-transcode_complete-finished-20120100&utm_campaign=7701&email_id=Y2xpcF90cmFuc2NvZGVkfDI1MDk3M2JkMGQ3MTY1MDY5ZWJkNjI1MTcwNGQxZjFkMTYzfDMzOTU4MjYzfDE0MTQ4ODkyNDR8NzcwMQ%3D%3Dil_id%3DY2xpcF90cmFuc2NvZGVkfDI1MDk3M2JkMGQ3MTY1MDY5ZWJkNjI1MTcwNGQxZjFkMTYzfDMzOTU4MjYzfDE0MTQ4ODkyNDR8NzcwMQ%3D%3D


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Danke für den Tipp ;-)


----------



## carpfriend568 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Denk aber daran, dass der Wolfsbarsch seit Januar diesen Jahres bis 30.06. geschützt ist, also nur fangen, nicht mitnehmen!! Und ab dem 01.07. 1 Wolfsbarsch pro Angler und Tag!!
 Nur mal so als Tipp #6

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## angel-daddy (1. März 2016)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

Ok, Danke für den Hinweis.
Es gibt dort im Umkreis viele Geschäfte(Hengelsport). Ich werde mal ein wenig telefonieren......

VG Martin


----------



## tom2 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*

in oostende:
http://www.sportvisser.be/oostende/
da kanste auch wattis tel. vorbestellen


----------



## angel-daddy (4. März 2016)

*AW: Oostende ab dem 10.07.08*



tom2 schrieb:


> in oostende:
> http://www.sportvisser.be/oostende/
> da kanste auch wattis tel. vorbestellen



Danke....

VG Martin


----------

